# Yamaha Grizzly 450 4x4 or Honda Rancher?



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I know that the 4 wheeler comparisons have already been kicked around, but I am down to a decision of choosing between the Yamaha Grizzly 450 4x4 and the Rancher 450 4x4. One of the only major differences as far as the specs goes is the Honda is fuel injected and the Yamaha is carburated. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Honda
I've had both and Honda is MUCH better, IMO.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

My dad has the Grizzly, we have a Yamaha Brute Force 650. I like the size of the Grizz better, but the ind. suspension and steering of the Yamaha better. Don't have a Honda to help you with that one.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Honda now has the rear independent suspension (IRS)


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> I know that the 4 wheeler comparisons have already been kicked around, but I am down to a decision of choosing between the Yamaha Grizzly 450 4x4 and the Rancher 450 4x4. One of the only major differences as far as the specs goes is the Honda is fuel injected and the Yamaha is carburated. What do you guys think?


Suzuki 450. Otherwise go Honda only because of the FI. Warm or cold it will start everytime and run well.

I mention Suzuki because I have a 700 and love it for the FI and it's weight. Lightest in it's class ans very dependable.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

CanAm 650!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

If you can't have a Polaris, then the Honda is the second best.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

None of the others can hold a candle to a Honda for reliability.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Honda is # 1


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

of the two......HONDA!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Both are good choices although Yamaha has the all new 500 griz with FI and power stering. I would be more inclined to go with the dealer that is close and has the best service.

We have 3 Yamaha ATV's and the oldest a 99 400 kodiak has had oil chages 1 spark plug and 1 battery. It always starts and gets the most abuse. It is our work and duck hunting vehicle. About 5 years ago we went out in the slush and it iced up with the kodiak frozen in about 12 inches of water. After a week we went out with sledge hammers and broke the ice and it started and drug 2 others back. 

I think with proper care they are all pretty good you may look at resale value as well.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Honda! Very reliable.

Don't forget that resale value on the Honda machines is much higher than the others.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm now considering the Kubota RTV500. A utility vehicle.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I had the yamaha grizzly but sold it for the Kawasaki mule when i started to lose strength. All I can say is 'Yah Mule"


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

After TONS of research and lots of great advice, I decided on the Yamaha Grizzly 550 4x4 w/ power steering.

Thanks to all of you for all of the advice.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

I do find it interesting that we've in been in native villages in the Alaskan bush, Honda 350s with manual shift are the only machines you will see. For folks who's livelihood and possibly life may depend on a machine, its the simple, no frills hondas that get the nod.


----------

